# Steamdownload schwankt extrem



## Eselers (7. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute, ich weiß im Moment leider nicht weiter undzwar wollte ich mir gerne ein Spiel bei Steam runterladen, welches 6GB groß ist. 

Nun zeigt ja Steam auch die Geschwindigkeiten in einem Balkendiagramm an, welches für ein bestimmten Zeitraum geht.

Nunja, meine Frage ist, ist es normal dass die Downloadrate so extrem schwankt? Denn manchmal sinkt die auch auf 0kbs, bleibt dort ein bisschen und geht wieder hoch, haben auch mal ein Bild hochgeladen.

Directupload.net - woa7dbqg.jpg



ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## TempestX1 (7. Februar 2013)

Auf 0 normalerweise nicht. Hast du mal manuell einen Spiegelserver ausgewählt zum testen ob es besser wird bzw. mal Steam beendet und dann wieder neu gestartet?


----------

